# Konya Turkey



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice tour of Konya..looks like a big city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos of Konya, indeed


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

alitezar said:


> Very nice tour of Konya..looks like a big city


You are right...


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

gnesener said:


> You are right...



population of 1 003 373 in 2009

http://report.tuik.gov.tr


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like a nice city. Some building look like commie blocks. :lol:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Konya at night by anemon , on Flickr


Dedeman Konya by akkoyun, on Flickr


Gel, gel, ne olursan ol yine gel... by M-o-r-e, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://serendipity0901.tumblr.com/post/60277534954/fotoblogturkey-y-ld-zlar-n-alt-nda-konya


















http://500px.com/photo/31589029









http://www.allcountries.org/photos/turkey/swirling_dervishes_mevlana_museum_konya_turkey_photo.jpg









http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/photo948600.htm









http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Central_Anatolia/Konya/Konya/photo959373.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

City view at night, Konya by eamix00, on Flickr









http://500px.com/photo/4867489


----------

